# gold prices



## wrecker45 (Dec 6, 2010)

how about some sort of a contest who can guess closest where gold price will be by a date im thinking april 1st 2011


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 6, 2010)

What is the prize? I wouldn't go more than 30-60 days out too much stuff can happen.


----------



## EDI Refining (Dec 6, 2010)

I've got a Au plated Ag Elvis Coin to go to the Winner
North America Shipping Only

Jan-14th-2010 - Afternoon Kito Fix Gold
I'm on vacation Dec-20 to Jan-5th


----------



## wrecker45 (Dec 6, 2010)

looked at the price of gold today and this idea popped into my head thought it might be something everyone can throw around


----------



## Ocean (Dec 6, 2010)

edi gold said:


> I've got a Au plated Ag Elvis Coin to go to the Winner
> North America Shipping Only
> 
> Jan-14th-2010 - Afternoon Kito Fix Gold
> I'm on vacation Dec-20 to Jan-5th



Need ground rules, like:

Closest numerically wins, over or under.
No multiple guesses
If you edit your post, you automatically lose

What say?


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ocean said:


> edi gold said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a Au plated Ag Elvis Coin to go to the Winner
> ...



I guess that rule just ruled out (about) half of the members :mrgreen:


----------



## Ocean (Dec 6, 2010)

patnor1011 said:


> Ocean said:
> 
> 
> > edi gold said:
> ...


----------



## Noxx (Dec 6, 2010)

Most members are from the US I think.

Why not take a closer date like January 11th (my birthday) haha. 8)


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 7, 2010)

Well in all fairness I do not want to make any stirr but... 
I always thought about forum as our international community. If contest then for everyone. I offer to cover postage on item offered by edi gold if won by someone outside North America. (except Somalia for obvious reasons). 
From my experience item like that offered cant cost more than 10-20$ even if send registered (against signature when delivered). 
I for one have nothing against excluding members who do not contribute and have less than 5-10 posts but we have excellent active members on forum from outside North America who may want to try their luck too  
Lets make it fair for everyone.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 7, 2010)

patnor1011 said:


> Lets make it fair for everyone.


I agree!

Harold


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 7, 2010)

If patnor want's to cover the cost of the shipping, I will offer for it to be shipped to me and I will ship it out of the US if it needs to be shipped.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Dec 7, 2010)

How about a forum thread focused on the daily trading/speculation of these metals?.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 7, 2010)

Noxx said:


> Why not take a closer date like January 11th (my birthday) haha.


Oh crap! He reminded us this year,now we have to do something for him.You know he's been looking at those gold guitar strings and elvis glasses for a while now.Maybe if we all go in together we can afford one string.....LMAO!Lets see what santa brings you first nick.


----------



## wrecker45 (Dec 7, 2010)

maybe noxx can make the rules cause he is the boss and if the date is jan 11 im guessing $1367.60 . just my 2 cents worth


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 8, 2010)

I guess the date will be on the 2nd week of January, 2011. That would be a good start of the year. We will see who will be the closest to the date.


----------

